# **********!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

mrgatorman-aka-Bill bit the hell outta me today with a Top-Notch
5er! Thank you for your generosity and the great smokes Bill


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice! ....And that 3 SIGLOS is lookin' SWEET! :dribble:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice, if only that were true about the fl. gators blowing up LOL just jokin, look forward to the season coming up


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

very nice


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice even though it came from a gator.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit!!! LIVE!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

very nice way to represent gator nation taking people out...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

What a great hit. Tasty looking sticks. Espiecially the LiVE :dribble:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Very Nice hit!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bill is the man--sweet hit


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Very nice! ....And that 3 SIGLOS is lookin' SWEET! :dribble:


tell me about it!! it looks really nice!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG Bill Nice un Bud---Well we are almost there--Ehem I mean very nice indeed!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great gang ba.. Oeps hit I mean!! :lol:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit again on David.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> WTG Bill Nice un Bud---Well we are almost there--Ehem I mean very nice indeed!


LMAO :biggrin: I mean........Nice hit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow looking good


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats a heck of a nice bomb
that live perfecto looks mighty tasty


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow thats a great hit...... Live....Perdomo


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome hit!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm loving perdomo line right now


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations to you. I've been Gatorbit before....and I'm a Gator! Great hit Bill!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice hit, are you needing a transfusion yet David?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

nice hit......


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice hit!! You deserve it David


----------

